# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  tosama papirići

## luci2

Pozdrav svima,evo i mene kod vas nakon dugo vremena da se uključim.Ukratko imam malog miša od 11 mj. kojega smo čekali skoro 3 god. a cjelo vrijeme ja tu nešto tražim i čitkaram i moram reć da ste stvarno super.Ne moram napisat da smo na platnenima i da smo zadovoljni nego samo sam htjela reći da sam pronašla papiriće od tosame u Rijeci u Tower centru u Konzumu za sve koje zanima.Eto toliko za prvi put,pozdrav

----------


## marinna

dobro došla :D 
hvala na informaciji  :Smile:

----------


## Dia

mozda ima i u drugim konzumima 
netko zna? ja rijetko idem u konzum

----------


## coccinella

Dobro nam došla.  :D 

A sada ozbiljni prijavak: kakve pelene imaš?   :Grin:

----------


## luci2

Imam kamaris i baš sam zadovoljna,bile su mi najednostavnije za nabavit a i dobro je što su podesive pa ih koristiš od početka do kraja

----------


## twinmama

Tosamine papiriće već jako dugo nabavljamo upravo u konzumu.Uvijek ih ima.
Mislila sam da se to na ovom forumu zna  :Laughing:

----------


## bebelina

U Zadru Tosaminih papirica ima u Billi!   :Kiss:

----------


## kailash

A u Puli?

----------

merkator.
ili dm(oni njihovikakose zovu einmalschlapen ili tako nekako)

----------


## ivancica

> ili dm(oni njihovikakose zovu einmalschlapen ili tako nekako)


Da, ali su puno deblji. Meni se čine predebeli jer imam osjećaj da F. žuljaju, sve mu je ucrtano u guzu.

Mi koristimo Tosamine. Kupimo ih ili u kozumu, ili u ipercoopu ili u billi.

----------


## Dia

ivancica velkambek   :Kiss:  

meni su dm bolji   :Razz:

----------

i meni su dm-ovi bili puno bolji, ali ja sam prelijena za to pa vise ne koristimo papirice

osim toga prva tri mjeseca mi nema svrhe uopce koristiti papirice jer je bebina stolica tako tekuca da svejedno procuri

----------


## enela

> i meni su dm-ovi bili puno bolji, ali ja sam prelijena za to pa vise ne koristimo papirice
> 
> osim toga prva tri mjeseca mi nema svrhe uopce koristiti papirice jer je bebina stolica tako tekuca da svejedno procuri


Prva tri mjeseca??? I. će sad 5 mjeseci, pa je još uvijek tekuća!

----------

